# Spec. wide shoes a little tight; moving on to Sidi Mega



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

Currently using Shimano R087 in 46 regular sizing. They are a touch short and it's time to get a bit more serious with shoe fit as the miles are getting greater. The width is actually ok. however in tennis shoes I wear a wide. 

So ordered R260's in 47 Wide (couldn't source 46.5). A touch too long and not wide enough (or perhaps better stated they are tight along the top of my foot)! Argh. they are surely light and stiff and impressive to look at though.

Went to LBS ready to pay whatever they wanted for a pair of Spec wides. Tried on a pair with the oh so nice Boa closure and love the volume but darnit if they don't feel a touch too narrow. No doubt would be worse after riding a while. Double Argh! Owner suggested trying the Sidi mega range (only carries spec though).

So I've sucked it up and ordered a pair of Sidi Mega in 46.5 with the cool red/white/black scheme. Let's hope this gets it done! We have no other shops within 1.5 hours.


----------



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

An update for anyone who may find themselves in a similar boat. 

The megas have a bit too much volume and width for me. Have put almost 200 miles on them and going to try my old shimanos again. Next step is to find reg width shimano 46.5 and try them on.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Shoes are one of those things I prefer to buy in a local bike shop. You can't try shoes on over the internet without the hassles and expense of return shipping.

Support your local bike shop when you can.


----------



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

i very much want to but the only guys who even carry shoes near me are Spec only. Loved the spec shoe other than the slightly narrow width.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

jacksdad said:


> i very much want to but the only guys who even carry shoes near me are Spec only. Loved the spec shoe other than the slightly narrow width.




OK, understood.


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

Just to add to the wide shoe experience database; tried on Sidi Megas but they felt a little too loose or tall in the toe box. Giro HV's aren't wide enough in the toe box. Tried on some Lake's and they're just right.


----------



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

how does Lake's sizing length compare to Sidi?

I found the length on Sidi's 46.5 to be pretty close to optimal. if i know how Lake compares perhaps i could order a pair online.


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm not 100% confident I can give you great feedback on that. The Giro's I tried were 46.5 and the Lake's are size 46. I believe I tried on 46.5 Sidi's because I went in thinking that was my size but it's been several months and I can't remember precisely.


----------



## 3300kelvin (Aug 28, 2016)

I have a somewhat wide foot but the Giro Apeckx II Hv were too narrow for me...evem ordering them a half-size larger than what I usually wear. I ended up getting a pair of Shimano SH-RP3 and they fit perfectly. In that pair I ordered my regular shoe size.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Have you looked at Bont shoes? I've got foot issues myself and the Bont's are the next shoe that I'm going to try.

Bont cycling shoes, Custom made, Aerodynamic light weight bike shoes

The toe box is more open and they are heat moldable. The Riot is reasonably priced so it wouldn't be a big investment trying something new. I will probably be wearing them next season.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

velodog said:


> Have you looked at Bont shoes? I've got foot issues myself and the Bont's are the next shoe that I'm going to try.
> 
> Bont cycling shoes, Custom made, Aerodynamic light weight bike shoes
> 
> The toe box is more open and they are heat moldable. The Riot is reasonably priced so it wouldn't be a big investment trying something new. I will probably be wearing them next season.


I was just going to suggest this. I cringe when I see people posting shoe sizes online. They don't mean anything. Bont uses measurements. Actual measurements. If you use a knowledgeable Bont rep you will get a perfect fit ONLINE. Extra wide shoes are a little up charge on some models ($30) and free on some. I could offer a shoe in size XM49*% and it might fit you. And it might not. It's random. Using foot tracings and actual mm measurements is a billion times better. I've never felt the need to use a brick and mortar store for my shoes.


----------



## Zurichman (Jan 3, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> I was just going to suggest this. I cringe when I see people posting shoe sizes online. They don't mean anything. Bont uses measurements. Actual measurements. If you use a knowledgeable Bont rep you will get a perfect fit ONLINE. Extra wide shoes are a little up charge on some models ($30) and free on some. I could offer a shoe in size XM49*% and it might fit you. And it might not. It's random. Using foot tracings and actual mm measurements is a billion times better. I've never felt the need to use a brick and mortar store for my shoes.



So how come my Bontrager rep didn't mention this to me. I have a really weird circumstance at my end and have been searching for the last year or 2 with little or no success. Seems like my left foot is about 1/2 size bigger than my right foot. I will call a LBS store that I know that sells them and ask them about the tracing. Thanks for the info as I am very tired of getting a hot foot on longer rides.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Not replying to anyone in particular here but FYI some of you guys might be surprised by how much difference thickness of socks can make. Just being slightly off in width can usually be taken care of with different socks.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zurichman said:


> So how come my Bontrager rep didn't mention this to me. I have a really weird circumstance at my end and have been searching for the last year or 2 with little or no success. Seems like my left foot is about 1/2 size bigger than my right foot. I will call a LBS store that I know that sells them and ask them about the tracing. Thanks for the info as I am very tired of getting a hot foot on longer rides.


This is easily accommodated. Not really weird. PM if you want.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Not replying to anyone in particular here but FYI some of you guys might be surprised by how much difference thickness of socks can make. Just being slightly off in width can usually be taken care of with different socks.


Sort of. 
I don't want to wear my Woolie Boolie's in the summer when its 85 out.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

Bont is not Bontrager. Bont is the name of a shoe manufacturer.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

Bonafide duck-foot here. Here's my story:

I've used Bont, Sidi, Nike, DMT, Pearl Izumi and Shimano

Sidi - their MEGA fit doesn't make sense. Sure it's high volume but NOT width wise. Their narrow last doesn't help at all. You still find your big and small toe hitting the sides of the shoe

Nike - Forget it. Italian width

DMT - See above. They made shoes for Nike

Pearl Izumi - Good volume wise but width wise still not good

Bont - used these for 2.5 years including racing. Boy, these are the STIFFEST shoes I've ever had. Had the Vaypor and Vaypor Plus. Had the wide versions and thought it was heaven, but that's until your feet swell up in the heat of the race and you're just numb after that. I was actually told by Bont to get customs because I'm way off their Wide version width wise

Shimano - these have worked for me. I got the wide version + sized .5 and it was instant heaven. The last is wide on the bottom and it's flat to let your feet spread out. I would've probably preferred my natural size but these worked the past summer on hammerfests. I currently use the Shimano RP9 (custom fit, but I think I could've used the RP5 in Wide and would've been fine)


----------



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

I had the same issues with Specialized shoes. The S-Works 6 were too narrow, even in the wide. I ended up with a pair of Audax shoes, 46 wide. These are great! Very comfortable, look great, and a better price than the 6's. I can't wear SIDI for some reason. The Audax shoes are a good value and classy. I added the red footbed inserts and they are even better. Take a look: https://www.specialized.com/us/en/men/shoes/audax-shoes/117537


----------

